# merry christmas to all of you



## davduckman2010 (Dec 24, 2012)

just wanted to say merry christmas to all you fine wb members and thank you for all the fine things i got from here and all the stuff iv learned .hope you all enjoy seeing family and freinds and getting stuffed thanks all duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you. May your new year bring more then you ever imagined.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone and I wish you a very happy & prosperous new year.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you my friend ! Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all as well!

I'm on shift until tomorrow morn but I'm off then and get to spend the next few days with my family.

Y'all be safe on the roads, ya can't spend time with your loved ones if you never make it there.

Merry Christmas & God Bless ~


----------



## drycreek (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone, be safe on those road trips.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas supper duck and all the fine wood barter..ers.!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all... And to all a good night !
Not original but expertly written !
Scott


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Y'all !!


----------



## EricJS (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2012)

We hope that all your stockings are full this morning. Kathie and I are enjoying the lull before the storm. All the kids and grandkids will show up in a couple hours and the day will begin. Moose showed up yesterday. he has lost his antlers this last week- I should have tied him up - I sure would have liked to have those for Christmas.


----------



## scrimman (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all, and I hope this day finds you deep in love and peace.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## firemedic (Dec 25, 2012)

It's been a pretty eventful Christmas so far for us this morn...

I had a the Cpt from incoming shift relieve me early so we could get out to New Orleans for 0800 Mass this morn. Half way there my wife's SUV began to shake a bit and then shake a bit more. 

I pulled over to the shoulder of the interstate and came to a rolling stop. As I did PSFIPHFSS!!! the back left tire went flat. Got out to see it was a blow out in the makings and I pulled over just in time to not have it go out at 80 mph.

Opened the back hatch, dropped the spare grabbed the jack, set the jack and the end of the tool that fits into the lug wrench to operate the jack was stripped out. I lifted it a bit by turning the scissor jack by hand and that quickly got to be impossible. I had to beat the lug wrench against the tow hitch to make it grab the rod every revolution and a half to get the tire off the ground. never changed a flat on this car before and bought it... No idea why the tools were damaged.

Got the tire off, the spare on and lowered the jack... Almost flat spare. yay

Drove the next 10-12 miles slowly to a truck stop. Aired up the tire. Got back on the road some 45 min to an hour after the initial flat and headed back home. While driving home it occurred to me that I left the jack on the side of the road... so back we went to pick that before heading home. 

Oh, and did I mention this was all in the pouring down rain?!

Needless to say it will be a memorable day for more than it being my Son's first Christmas.

Y'all have a great day & a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Duckster!


----------



## brown down (Dec 25, 2012)

merry xmas ladies and gentlemen, hope everyone has a SAFE and happy holiday season!


----------



## myingling (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Chirstmas ,,,


----------

